# I finally got a job!!  Woohoo!!! Been unemployed for 9mo



## AmandaJ99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay so I'm kinda new here but so excited I just have to share. I've been actively looking for work since January, talking about filling out 3-5 job apps per week and about 1-2 interviews per month.  The probs that I had was that I've got a degree but do not have job experience.  Employers want experience over education right now so they do not have to pay to train new hires. I left the work force in 2002 for our boys, then started college in 2010.  I graduated in May 2012 and have student loans.  The job is on the outer fringes of my degree but it's still a good job.  Anyway I'm sure no one is gonna read this but I'm too excited to contain it. Lol now I'll have money for bills, food, and of course soaping supplies. Ha ha hope you have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Genny (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations! 

 

Thanks for letting us know because everyone likes to hear of good happenings. That's wonderful news! I remember you had mentioned previously your concern about not being able to find a job. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## AmandaJ99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, it pays decent but the best part is the schedule, I'll only need at most 7 hrs of child care per week.  It's a 4-10 schedule so I work Monday-Thursday and do not have to worry about expensive child care rates on the weekends (hubby works retail so he's not home).  I'm just glad to help contribute to the bills. Thanks for all your good thoughts!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2012)

That's not a bad schedule. I wouldn't mind working one like it.   

When do you start?


----------



## AmandaJ99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Start bright and early Monday morning I'm not gonna try to do much workout wise for the first week but that first payday is gonna buy me some pretty sweet supplies lol!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2012)

AmandaJ99 said:
			
		

> that first payday is gonna buy me some pretty sweet supplies lol!



Well, you gotta have priorities! 



Best of luck in your new job!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 25, 2012)

Congrats on the job.................Soaping obsessed me thinks crikey soaping monies     Yay .


----------



## saltydog (Aug 25, 2012)

congratulations, Amanda


----------



## daimond (Aug 27, 2012)

well, congrats and good luck.

Hm, what kinds soap you use when taking bath in the first day to your job?

How to impress another person in the room with the soap you use in the early day? is there any kinds these soap?


----------



## heyjude (Aug 27, 2012)

Fabulous news. Congratulations!


----------



## Maythorn (Aug 28, 2012)

That is great.  It's so hard some places.  You have to be really dogged.  Congrats to you!


----------



## countymounty22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats Amanda.  Way to not give up.


----------

